# Awning Repair?



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

My awning is starting to show weather cracks where the awning connects to the trailer. I have been looking on the net for some thing I could put on like a tape or any thing to repair the cracks before they get any worse.

Any one have any ideas? I can't find any thing, but then again I'm not the most web savy guy.

Thanks
Rich


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Rich in CO said:


> My awning is starting to show weather cracks where the awning connects to the trailer. I have been looking on the net for some thing I could put on like a tape or any thing to repair the cracks before they get any worse.
> 
> Any one have any ideas? I can't find any thing, but then again I'm not the most web savy guy.
> 
> ...


Check with your Dealer or any dealer close by

Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Rich 
Try these web sites
http://www.ServiceMagic.com
http://AwningRepair.net
http://www.rverscorner.com/Site_Map.html

Hope this helps Good luck
Willie


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Duck tape (or Duct depending on what part of the country you're from). It'll fix anything up, 
and it's cheap!


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

mik0445 said:


> Duck tape (or Duct depending on what part of the country you're from). It'll fix anything up,
> and it's cheap!


In this part of the country we have a saying, "If you cain't duck it, ......." (I can't say the last part on a family forum, and I did spell the third word correctly.)


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

Thanks for the help guy's. I thought about duct tape, and nothing else comes along I'll give it a go.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rich,

Is this 'damage' at a place where you could sew on - or otherwise bond - a strip of reinforcing material? Maybe top and bottom? Duct tape is good for a lot of things, but I don't think it would hold up to that application for very long.

You might want to get in touch with a local sail repair shop, and see what they suggest. They certainly have the experience and equipment to deal with large pieces of fabric like that.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi.
My awning was a MESS, as it was scraped by a stop-sign that was mounted extremely high on an off-ramp from the interstate. I got RV Awning Repair Tape from Camping World. It's like swimming pool repair tape, kinda stretchy, very sticky, and the guy that did my repair was very impressed with it. If you don't opt for that, you know they make duct tape in white, now?









Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the stop sign scraping your awning
Glad to hear the repair tape worked well for you

Don


----------

